# Smoke hollow pro series smoker temp issues



## Anthony gray (Jul 15, 2018)

I have a smoke hollow propane smoker with double burner and wood trays I make a lot of hot sticks but the problem is in the summer months I can’t get my temperature below 200 F I even added an extra damper towards the top to release some heat but still not enough I have my propane just barely open and only one burner running on it’s lowest setting anybody have any suggestions to help release heat even with the door slightly cracked it’s still to hot I need to get as low as 130F


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 15, 2018)

Where you from?  Here in Texas it's 103° right now, so inside a smoker it's probably 130° without even firing it up.  Might want to consider smoking at night with the sun down and in the moonlight to get your temps right.


----------



## Anthony gray (Jul 15, 2018)

I’m in Wisconsin it was about 87 out today I think I might have figured something out basically I have to turn the dial past the highest setting right to where it’s about to shut off and keep it there I maintained it at roughly 133 and to bump it up slightly I have to work my way backwards towards the high setting to keep it under 200 lol it’s a pain but I guess it will do for now


----------

